#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-16
<mib_uehzbs> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-17
<hoodbank> ?
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> holas
<Genelyk> HI men
<freddierith> saludos ubunteros
<Genelyk> hi
<xander21c> alguien a probado lxde?
<xander21c> sabe como setear nautilus como default en lugar de pcman
<freddierith> si lo he probado
<freddierith> en ubuntu 8.10 instalada desde repositorios
<xander21c> ya lo tengo instalado
<freddierith> la verdad no se pero puedes correr nautilus desde lxde?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> pero hay q invocarlo
<xander21c> para mi normal pero
<xander21c> para mis usuarios retabas no le va a cuadrar la idea
<freddierith> jajaja
<freddierith> pero el pcman es cuasi nautilus
<Genelyk> yo probado
<Genelyk> bueno lo toy usdando
<xander21c> un toq voy a entar con lxde
<Genelyk> ai algo qn o puedo
<Genelyk> cambiarm i fondo
<freddierith> en el lxde ?<Genelyk>
<Genelyk> aja
<Genelyk> probando active con el clic derecho algo y ahora no puedo volver al menu q abia antes
<freddierith> ahora toy conwinbug en la univ. no tengo ubuntu a la mano :(
<xander21c> ya volvi
<Genelyk> ya bajo mi opensolaris
<Genelyk> :D a probar
<freddierith> bueno ubuntuteros a cumplir com mi deber clases en breves
<freddierith> bye bye
<xander21c> nxvl: tas?
<nxvl> xand... fue
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-18
<redrebel> quit
<jenz> hola
<jenz> alguien para conversar
<cfoch> hola
<k-milogars> ola a todos
<cfoch> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-19
<TR3M3R3> buenas
<TR3M3R3> a todos
<TR3M3R3> ... XD
<TR3M3R3> no preguntes si puedes preguntar??? XDD raro pero en cierta forma real...
<Jhener_novoa> hola como estan
<Jhener_novoa> buen dia para todos uds hay alguien por aca'
<MagicFab> Si a alguien le interesa -> https://eu42.spreed.com/c/671543310
<MagicFab> En USA/ Canada marquen 18669661187 o usen Gizmo5.com para llamar gratis al mismo número, el código de participación es 2367126810#. Empieza a las 12h30 (EST-5), en ~1 hora
<Morell> Hola a todos...
<xander21c> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-20
<xander21c> Holas
<dantrix> gnrfan: en ubuntu-pe?
<dantrix> si ven a xander digales que me escriba
<dantrix> quiero hacerle algunas consulta sobre la participaion de ubuntu-pe en el FLISOL
<VulKnO> hi
<dantrix> salgo
<mib_qc9h1u> hola
<mib_qc9h1u> sff
<mib_qc9h1u> ff
<mib_qc9h1u> estoy probando este widget
<VulKnO> hi
<manuelRAM> chevere
<mib_32xafv> hola
<mib_32xafv> he creado un canal irc
<mib_32xafv> en freenode
<mib_32xafv> como hago para poner un mensaje
<mib_32xafv> cuando la gentita se loguee
<mib_32xafv> ?
<mib_32xafv> :)
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-21
<JavierEnrique> hola
<Genelyk> Plop !!!
<viperhoot> saludos Genelyk
<Genelyk> q tal viperhoot
<Genelyk> me retiro a cocinar
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-22
<pedroin> hola amigos
<pedroin> alguien es de peru?
<brillantejcoh> las neosergio
<neosergio> q tal brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> las neosergio
<brillantejcoh> neosergio, tas
<neosergio> hola brillantejcoh
<neosergio> si un poco ocupado
<neosergio> pero estoy :)
<brillantejcoh> ok man
<neosergio> entro el pezuñento Juanpe
<Juanpe> o/
<neosergio> o/
<Juanpe> pero yo lo taqueo :D
<neosergio> la ultima de mr networking
<neosergio> de la conti
<neosergio> el webon quiere que todos compren antivirus de preferencia panda, (que el vende)
<Juanpe> haha
<neosergio> sino no hay internet
<neosergio> que tal conchaz
<neosergio> a
<Juanpe> hehe
<Juanpe> jua\
<Juanpe> juas
<neosergio> es todo un hp
<Juanpe> HP
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<brillantejcoh> tiempos que no se te leia
<RoAkSoAx> hola brillantejcoh
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, si pue.. andube por lima con acceso a inet limitado
<brillantejcoh> hum :(
 * brillantejcoh rumbo a la playa
<Juanpe> osu
<Juanpe> a buscar sirenas
<Juanpe> brillantejcoh: anda al mercado ps :P
<brillantejcoh> jejeje, solo para comer lomo saltao
<brillantejcoh> Juanpe, ese lomo
<brillantejcoh> tu sabes
<Juanpe> ese lomo tiene que ser recontra saltao :D
<brillantejcoh> weno me quito, mi hijo esta demasiado ansioso por ir a la playa,  bites  Juanpe RoAkSoAx neosergio
<Juanpe> brillantejcoh: bye
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> q nuevas?
<xander21c> algun raje?
<neosergio> q tal ps compare
<neosergio> xander21c: ya te estaras preparando para huancayo???
<neosergio> se viene unas chupetas
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> buena
<xander21c> hoy preparo la presentación
<neosergio> chevere
<neosergio> ubuntu 9.04 + chismes + rajes
<neosergio> a lo magal
<neosergio> magaly
<xander21c> JAJA
<xander21c> ya hay nombre para 9.10
<xander21c> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/265
<neosergio> a caramba
<neosergio> !!
<xander21c> q chevere uno de lo pocos juegos de compu q me vaciala funciona sin roches en wine
<neosergio> :)
<xander21c> neosergio: como van los preparativos para el flisol
<xander21c> me has hecho recordar, de buscar un mapa de huancayo
<neosergio> ahi ps con problemas estupidos y trolles con la gente de CAOS
<xander21c> hum
<xander21c> nunca faltan
<xander21c> en todos lados hay
<xander21c> mas tarde te mando un preview de la presntación
<neosergio> chevere
<VulKnO> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-02-26
<ligeia> donde puedo configurar mio camara?
<ligeia> uso ubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-23
<kairos> hola
<kairos> verdad q reparten los cds a domiclio
<kairos> si es asi
<kairos> donde me registro
<kairos> o le envio email al tipo q dice callao pa q me lo lleven a mi casa
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-24
<Alexx_> hola
<Alexx_> alguien me puede recomendar una tarjeta wifi para ubuntu
<edgar> buenas
<edgar> queria saber si el ubunto lo puedo usar para servidores o hay una version en especial para servidor'
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> /!\ http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2012-02-25
<ivancp> alguien despierto?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-02-26
<raulhugo> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-18
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te conoces a alguien de ubuntu-it ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: por donde hablamos?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-20
<Kmusaavc> buenos dias
<Kmusaavc> pregunta, en Cuzco existe algun contacto para lo q es dvd?!
<lgallogarcia> hola, algún integrante de UBUNTU PERU?
<JoseeAntonioR> lgallogarcia: hola!
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-21
<lordsame> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias roaksoax , una consulta yo puedo comprar landscape sin adquirir los demas servicios? como el soporte y lo de ubuntu advatege
<SergioMeneses> advantage
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como hago para q el bot de znc se solape con el user de xchat?... cuanod me conecto via xchat me lanza con el segundo nick
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: /server -ssl orion.trekweb.org 5709, /quote PASS Username:Password
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero con un plugin especifico? de la lista que ellos ponen?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, solo se conecta
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: intente
<SergioMeneses> ok
<lgallogarcia> hola, alquien que me pueda ayudar y guiar para configurar una pc con ubuntu y poder instalar en otras pc el so por red
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-22
<JoseeAntonioR> lgallogarcia: hola?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ultralaser: hola, todavia esta confirmadas para las que aparecen en la parte de ciudades de flisol.pe
<JoseeAntonioR> las que no aparecen todavia no estan confirmadas, pero las que estan en ciudades si
<Ultralaser> !digamos podria estar candidata tb la ciudad de chiclayo!!
<kubot> Ultralaser: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> Ultralaser: ^
<Ultralaser> !hay gente k cnozco x medio de la red k vive en chiclayo y les vendria bien asistir , gente muy buena en el uso del soft libre k podria apoyar tnto en forma de instalacion y tb gente k necesite aprender.
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'hay'.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ultralaser: perdon? no entiendo?
<Ultralaser> k debe darse como sede chiclayo tambien hay gente adicta al software libre y que podrian brindar apoyo en el FLISOL 2013
<JoseeAntonioR> Ultralaser: claro, puede usted proponer una sede y se tomara en consideracion
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-23
<Josoco> Hola :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Josoco: Hola!
<Josoco> No sabía que existiera una comunidad de ubuntu en Perú
<JoseeAntonioR> claro que sí :)
<JoseeAntonioR> aquí estamos, en caso necesites algo
<Josoco> pues justamente por eso estoy aca
<JoseeAntonioR> dime, en que te puedo ayudar?
<Josoco> Uhm, ayudar puede que si
<Josoco> Necesito una chica (debe de ser mujer) que esté interesada en la tecnología de google y que tenga tiempo libre el 9 de marzo a primera hora
<JoseeAntonioR> Josoco: se puede saber para que?
<Josoco> Se que es un poco raro, pero aca tengo mi excusa https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/485078_565987026754283_1860624638_n.jpg
<Josoco> Yo quiero ir, pero hay una especificación muy clara que dice que no puedo entrar si no es con una chica
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, pues me parece que es algo que no viene al caso, es un modo de discriminar y decir 'no entras si no vienes con una mujer'
<Josoco> Puedes comprobarlo en la página de gdglima, no es ninguna estafa
<Josoco> Pues, su excusa es que no hay muchas mujeres programadoras
<JoseeAntonioR> no me parece algo apropiado, a decir verdad, no es nada respetuoso, y en cierto modo va contra el CoC
<Josoco> y por esa razón pusieron esa especificación
<JoseeAntonioR> !CoC
<kubot> El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Josoco> Disculpen si estoy incomodando, no es mi intención, soy un gran fan de la tecnología y amo ubuntu, si hice algo mal en este chat es por ignorancia, lo siento
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, pues como te digo, no es el lugar apropiado para preguntar ese tipo de cosas.
<Josoco> Si, lo siento, como dije no es a propósito, sino más bien por ignorancia
<Josoco> por no haber leído las normas antes de escribir en este chat
<Josoco> disculpen
<Josoco> Por otra parte, si tengo una pregunta que viene al caso
<JoseeAntonioR> dime
<Josoco> ¿Cómo podría obtener la mejor performance junto a buenos gráficos en ubuntu?
<Josoco> no importa si tengo que cambiar 50000 cosas, pero quiero que quede bien
<Josoco> alguna recomendacion?
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, pues eso depende de la configuracion de tu equipo, tener una tarjeta de video potente y compatible, y buena memoria
<Josoco> Otra pregunta más, la última, no quiero seguir incomodando
<JoseeAntonioR> dime
<Josoco> Es más una pregunta de preferencias que de conocimiento de la tecnología linux
<Josoco> ¿Qué escritorio prefieres usar en ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unity, el que viene por defecto
<Josoco> Se que suena raro, pero ¿Por qué?
<JoseeAntonioR> porque me siento comodo
<Josoco> Cool
<Josoco> Bue, nos veremos en otra ocasión
#ubuntu-pe 2014-02-20
<nickfrost> buenos dias
<nickfrost> les tengo una consulta,lo que pasa es que estoy con el ubuntu 13.10,como se cambia el formato de la fecha?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-02-21
<CestDiego> Hola. Alguno ha probado las laptops de System76
<CestDiego> ?
<juanmontoya> ah?
<CestDiego> System76 anyone?
#ubuntu-pe 2016-02-26
<kudo> hola quisiera recibir información de como pertenecer a ubuntu de forma oficial,estaria muy agradecido
#ubuntu-pe 2017-02-23
<alyaj2a> Buenas Tardes
<alyaj2a> Holaaa
